# Windows 10 stuck at boot logo



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi 

this have been happening with mum computer for long time, I want to get this sorted. When I start the computer and there was windows logo with no spinning dots and I had to force shutdown then turn on again and it will boot fine. Mum told me she noticed computer running slow when turned on but fast later on and I checked the startup but I didn’t see any issues there. On the Google there talking about the corrupted windows and had the boot disk ready but don’t know how to fix these up but I thought maybe I can check it out here to see if there any solutions to look on to it.

many thanks in advance.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

If you need the debug logs or anything, just let me know and I’ll be happy to provide these, would like to get computer fixed before moving house.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi, run system file checker
In the search box type > *cmd*
Right click > Select Run as administrator
In the Command Prompt window
Type [copy and paste] *sfc /scannow* 
Press Enter.
Let it run until it has completed the scan.
Restart your pc and let us know if it has helped.
It can take running system file checker 2-3 times for file to be repaired/replaced.
======
Check and post
TSG System Information Utility - found here.
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Just doing it now, I did run this but forgotten about administration so doing as administrator mode.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Ok, keep us updated.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

It has found a error and fixed it but still it has t sorted the boot logo and tried three time and more. Any more suggestions?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You have still to post some Pc specifications.
Check and post
TSG System Information Utility - found here.
https://static.techguy.org/download/tsginfo.exe
======
In the search box type > *cmd*
Right click > Select Run as administrator
In the Command Prompt window
Type [copy and paste]
*DISM.exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth*
Press Enter. 
Let it run to completion, it may take some time.
After you see a message that says 'The operation completed successfully'
======
Run CHKDSK (Check Disk) 
Search box > Type *cmd* 
Right click > Run as administrator. 
In Command Prompt
Type *chkdsk C: /R*

[C: being the drive that Windows is installed on - if a different drive letter, use it instead of C:]
Press Enter.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thread reopened as requested.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Cookiegal, and apologies blue_harpes for delay in replying. 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 32 bit, Build 18362, Installed 20190809180501.000000+060
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-4130 Quad-Core Processor, x64 Family 21 Model 1 Stepping 2, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 4 GB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4200, 256 MB
Hard Drives: C: 113 GB (54 GB Free); F: 931 GB (885 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASRock 985GM-GS3 FX, s/n E80-29018800734
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver 052112 - 20120521, s/n To Be Filled By O.E.M.
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled

On other notice - She mentioned that printer didnt work if click print but turning off and on printer and it prints - It's Canon MG6851 which is fairly new and on few month - I replaced the CPU glue because she noticed PC sometimes overheat and checked with Core Temp and it's 60'c - 70'c before and now 37'c -45'c. She told me she'd happy for me to rebuild her computer, but im committed to find the issue for stuck at boot logo.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You're welcome Robbie.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

I know very little about printers apart from updating the drivers and so, I will not be of much help there.
What is the make and model number of this pc and what operating system was initially installed on it?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Upgrade from Windows 7 to 8 and then 10. She noticed her computer was running sluggish and I have upgraded to spec on above and it was speedy and run fast till drop to slow. She said she will happy to pay me for upgrade and I wasn’t sure as concerned about overheating. I will investigate this further next week as I’m on annual leave and I haven’t got anything planned for holiday because of coronavirus situation so staying home and Amazon is my buddy.

I’ll have a look at mum computer later on from your enquire above.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

After the DISM and the result is still the same, I got feeling that I will try PC Refresh and see if it’s effective. If nit then I’ll rebuild the whole unit again.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You could check for driver updates - increase how much Ram is installed.
Run a Memtest - hard drive test.
Memtest86
https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm
Download the ISO file then burn to a DVD
Start the Pc using the DVD and run the memory test for at least 8 passes.
Guide to using Memtest86+ 
http://www.wikihow.com/Test-PC-Ram-with-MemTest86
======
SeaTools for DOS tutorial - ISO to CD
http://knowledge.seagate.com/articles/en_US/FAQ/201271en?language=en_US


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I did the other way I use HWMonitor and benchmarking Discovered that Maxtor HDD have low score and temperature of 62’c. There was other HDD installed in and it’s 42’c and probably the cause of computer to overheat and probably why it mess the O.S system in overheating HDD, My plan is to replace Maxtor HDD with the Sandisk 256GB SSD and install just OS and the application so it would load faster. 

Other hardware seems to be ok, hopefully this would be happened today if I got all parts, I’ll let you know the result after upgrade.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I'll let you know the result after upgrade.


Ok, good luck.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

After the upgrade, The PC run very speedy with SSD upgrade which I’m very pleased with it. Then when I need to restart to add second drive and reboot and there was no spinning dot, So I’ve recently added Radeon XT 550 4GB. The images on the screen looks much better as using HDMI instead of VGA. 

I’ll try Memtext64 but I remember when I tried to run and I struggling to get the result. So if there is detailed guideline for me to do with mem86?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Check the following
https://www.wikihow.com/Test-PC-RAM-with-MemTest86


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Did with two rounds - memory seems to be ok but concerned about the CPU. 

Is it likely to have the CPU or the cooling in the case a issue?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Is it likely to have the CPU or the cooling in the case a issue?


During the MemTest it is only showing 54oC - 58oC
If you need to monitor the temperature you can use either of the following.
https://openhardwaremonitor.org/
http://www.piriform.com/speccy


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

I’ve used hwmonitor and it shows all the computer parts temperature. Would that be sufficient or use the temperature you recommend?


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I've used *hwmonitor* and it shows all the computer parts temperature.


It will do the job that you need.


CrazyComputerMan said:


> Would that be sufficient or *use the temperature you recommend?*


That question I do not understand.
You can check online for the acceptable temps for the motherboard, etc.


----------

